# Toilet paper: Over or Under?



## Greg (Oct 6, 2008)

I thought about this compelling topic this morning while I was....well, nevermind..

So....TP - over or under? Do you go through the effort of fixing it if it's not "right"? :lol:


----------



## severine (Oct 6, 2008)

I know Trekchick feels strongly on this! 

OVER.  And it drives me nuts when it isn't put on the holder that way.  Yes, I'm crazy.


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 6, 2008)

Over.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 6, 2008)

Give me a freaking break. Snow, please start ASAP, we obviously need it! :lol:

(Paper is made to go over, that's why you have designs on top and not underneath.)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 6, 2008)

At my old place I didn't even use the toilet paper contraption thingy but now I'm off to a fresh start in my new crib and go over..wow what a dumb thread and waste of bandwidth


----------



## bvibert (Oct 6, 2008)

Over is the only acceptable way.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 6, 2008)

don't care


----------



## drjeff (Oct 6, 2008)

As long as there's enough paper next to the crapper, I could really care less!


----------



## billski (Oct 6, 2008)

on the side


----------



## billski (Oct 6, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Give me a freaking break. Snow, please start ASAP, we obviously need it!



He said.  

Let's get over to skiing is life's place, and let the games begin.  He's got personal snowmaking.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 6, 2008)

ahahahaha.

i dont care which way but i had to do the waddle all the way down to the basement this morning to get a new roll.  2 flights of stairs!  I gave it a 9 for degree of difficulty.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 6, 2008)

2knees said:


> ahahahaha.
> 
> i dont care which way but i had to do the waddle all the way down to the basement this morning to get a new roll.  2 flights of stairs!  I gave it a 9 for degree of difficulty.



:lol: :lol:

You didn't have any old magazines or catalogs in there to use instead??


----------



## 2knees (Oct 6, 2008)

bvibert said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> You didn't have any old magazines or catalogs in there to use instead??



lol, nope but i seriously debated using my boxer shorts.


----------



## Greg (Oct 6, 2008)

2knees said:


> lol, nope but i seriously debated using my boxer shorts.



uke: More info than I needed to know... :-o


----------



## drjeff (Oct 6, 2008)

2knees said:


> lol, nope but i seriously debated using my boxer shorts.



I will say that the one decent thing about having younger kids that are still in diapers/pull ups and potty training is that there's usually a healthy supply of baby wipes in all of my bathrooms at home,  so even if the TP roll is empty and the idiot who loaded the last roll onto the spool and *DIDN'T* restock the bathroom with more rolls, there's usually still plenty of wiping items in the bathroom so that reading material doesn't need to be considered!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 6, 2008)

Over is the only way to go.  And I will even change it.  That is saying something, because I will rarely load it, I will just set it on the counter.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 6, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I will say that the one decent thing about having younger kids that are still in diapers/pull ups and potty training is that there's usually a healthy supply of baby wipes in all of my bathrooms at home,  so even if the TP roll is empty and the idiot who loaded the last roll onto the spool and *DIDN'T* restock the bathroom with more rolls, there's usually still plenty of wiping items in the bathroom so that reading material doesn't need to be considered!



I never thought to use the toddler wipes.  we keep them on top of the toilet for the girls.


i woulda went through the whole package though.  those things are rather small.  


CAN YOU SPARE A SQUARE


----------



## drjeff (Oct 6, 2008)

2knees said:


> I never thought to use the toddler wipes.  we keep them on top of the toilet for the girls.
> 
> 
> i woulda went through the whole package though.  those things are rather small.
> ...



As wussy as this sounds, there are some days now when I almost reach for the toddler wipes 1st instead of the TP.  It's a refreshing feeling.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 6, 2008)

I can honestly say that if it wasn't for this thread I never would've thought about the way TP is put onto the spool.  Sometimes it's over, sometimes its under, never gave it a thought


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 6, 2008)

severine said:


> I know Trekchick feels strongly on this!
> 
> OVER.  And it drives me nuts when it isn't put on the holder that way.  Yes, I'm crazy.


You could say, I'm anal about it!
It's over and if its not over, then I change it!


----------



## Greg (Oct 6, 2008)

Johnskiismore said:


> I can honestly say that if it wasn't for this thread I never would've thought about the way TP is put onto the spool.  Sometimes it's over, sometimes its under, never gave it a thought



I told you this was a compelling topic....


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 6, 2008)

2knees said:


> ahahahaha.
> 
> i dont care which way but i had to do the waddle all the way down to the basement this morning to get a new roll.  2 flights of stairs!  I gave it a 9 for degree of difficulty.





2knees said:


> I never thought to use the toddler wipes.  we keep them on top of the toilet for the girls.
> 
> 
> i woulda went through the whole package though.  those things are rather small.
> ...


Thank you for a well needed Monday laugh!!!

I was thinking perhaps you'd like these
http://www.destinationsewn.com/products.php?cat=11

My husband wants the Beaver Creek!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 6, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Thank you for a well needed Monday laugh!!!
> 
> I was thinking perhaps you'd like these
> http://www.destinationsewn.com/products.php?cat=11
> ...



That could make trying to decide which run to take on the way up the chair interesting, with the right partner...

Why does your husband want the beaver to creak?  A creaking beaver is the last thing most guys want, AFAIK...


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 6, 2008)

More choices for other resorts 

Sugarbush
AssPen






More?


----------



## bvibert (Oct 6, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> More choices for other resorts
> 
> Sugarbush
> AssPen
> ...



Sounds... nah I won't go there...


----------



## drjeff (Oct 6, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> More choices for other resorts
> 
> Sugarbush
> AssPen
> ...



Can't leave out Crested *BUTT*e! 

And label it on the backside,  but The Canyons has potential too.

And of course, for labeling across the front, how could any guy not like [size=+4]*MAMMOTH*[/size]


----------



## drjeff (Oct 6, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Sounds... nah I won't go there...



I'll give 'ya 10 minutes before you join in


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 6, 2008)

Interesting turn this has taken, Cannon


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 6, 2008)

I wonder if there is a shrinkage guarantee.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 6, 2008)

I must say trek, that with the way this thread has turned in the last page or so, that your avatar pic is just about PERFECT for this thread!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 6, 2008)

You make just about any ski area name dirty if it were printed on boxer shorts...

Jay Peak (think pitching a tent)
Smuggler's Notch
Magic Mountain
Sugar Loaf (printed on the back)


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 6, 2008)

Crotched Mountain

Granite Gorge

Pats Peak (another pop tent)

Wildcat (female in front)


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 6, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Sounds... nah I won't go there...





drjeff said:


> I'll give 'ya 10 minutes before you join in


I guess he didn't need 10 minutes.

Jeff, you can always count on me!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 6, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> I guess he didn't need 10 minutes.
> 
> Jeff, you can always count on me!



I never said I wouldn't join in.  I had a comment for one of the ones you listed, I decided against posting it...


----------



## Geoff (Oct 6, 2008)

What is this "toilet paper" thing you people are discussing?


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 6, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I never said I wouldn't join in.  I had a comment for one of the ones you listed, I decided against posting it...


C'mon Brian, why so shy


----------



## bvibert (Oct 6, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> C'mon Brian, why so shy



The moderator in me said so, plus there was other factors...


----------



## drjeff (Oct 6, 2008)

Geoff said:


> What is this "toilet paper" thing you people are discussing?



Geoff, that was about 3 pages and 2 or 3 hijacks ago now   This thread is just slightly less volatile in its movements (had to get some poop reference in! ) than the stock market today!


----------



## hardline (Oct 6, 2008)

when i first started reading this i was like this is a topic that i can relate to it has to over. it drives me nuts when it isn't but the turn this thread took in the last page lets me know that no mater how old you may me some people never grow up and give any length of time a conversation will always come back to human excrement.


----------



## billski (Oct 6, 2008)

My aunt, who must have nothing better to do, used to knit these crochet dresses for barbie-doll-type figurines, large enough for the dress to cover the toilet paper roll after inserting the doll's legs in the center of the roll.  She made them for everybody.  And we all kept them until she passed away....



In this case, over or under MIGHT MATTER


----------



## Beetlenut (Oct 6, 2008)

billski said:


> My aunt, who must have nothing better to do, used to knit these crochet dresses for barbie-doll-type figurines, large enough for the dress to cover the toilet paper roll after inserting the doll's legs in the center of the roll. She made them for everybody. And we all kept them until she passed away....


 
Wow, we had those at our house too!! Maybe we had the same Aunt. Mine had no kids of her own, so was very artsy. She knitted a platoon of them for all the relatives. Use to see them on top of all my relatives toilets whenever we visited! LoL


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 6, 2008)

Over.

Funny story. When my significant other started staying over my place many years ago, one time she changed the toilet paper roll. I noticed right away that she did hers under to my over. Somewhat comically and somewhat seriously, I told her that wasn't going to fly in my place and we were about to have our first fight :lol: Needless to say, the toilet paper still always goes over in the household whether or not I change it.


----------



## Greg (Oct 6, 2008)

It occurred to me that I never stated my preference: Over. And an interesting observation - it doesn't seem like anyone prefers under. Mostly overs and some I don't cares.... Weird.


----------



## ccskier (Oct 6, 2008)

Under
http://www.southernangel.com/ggertie/tp.html


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 6, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> You could say, I'm anal about it!
> It's over and if its not over, then I change it!



ahahaha...Anal


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 6, 2008)

Depends on who I want to wipe on more. One side has images of bankrupt financial stock certificates and the other has images of my least favorite public figures. I think there's a market for toilet bowl liners with images on them. Bin laden staring up at me with his mouth open would be pretty funny.


----------



## krisskis (Oct 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> I thought about this compelling topic this morning while I was....well, nevermind..
> 
> So....TP - over or under? Do you go through the effort of fixing it if it's not "right"? :lol:



Over. And yes, i WILL fix it 


A little OCD is a good thing


----------



## krisskis (Oct 7, 2008)

drjeff said:


> As wussy as this sounds, there are some days now when I almost reach for the toddler wipes 1st instead of the TP.  It's a refreshing feeling.



Oh yea...i have a 11 yr old and a 15 yr old and i still have baby wipes in all the bathrooms. Although i did have to tell them to stop throwing them in the toilet when i woke up to sewage in my bathtub beacuse the sewer line was clogged with baby wipes...ewwww.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 7, 2008)

krisskis said:


> Oh yea...i have a 11 yr old and a 15 yr old and i still have baby wipes in all the bathrooms. Although i did have to tell them to stop throwing them in the toilet when i woke up to sewage in my bathtub beacuse the sewer line was clogged with baby wipes...ewwww.



They have flushable wipes now, they're nice...


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 7, 2008)

Okay, whole new topic.............Flushable doesn't mean they should be flushed.

Most of the things(feminine hygene products included) that say flushable, don't necessarily have good properties to break down, which can and will cause issues with "solids" build up in a septic system, and won't necessarily flow well through a sewer pipe.
Most flushable wipes have anti-bacterial agents in them which will, in fact, harm the bacteria level in a septic system, which is not good on a drainfield. 
There you have it
There is a lot of stuff I don't know.
But I do know my shit!


----------



## severine (Oct 7, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Okay, whole new topic.............Flushable doesn't mean they should be flushed.
> 
> Most of the things(feminine hygene products included) that say flushable, don't necessarily have good properties to break down, which can and will cause issues with "solids" build up in a septic system, and won't necessarily flow well through a sewer pipe.
> Most flushable wipes have anti-bacterial agents in them which will, in fact, harm the bacteria level in a septic system, which is not good on a drainfield.
> ...


Good thing we don't have a septic system!   Even the flushable wipes say only to use 1 or 2 per flush.

I will say one thing... ANY way is better than having none when you need it.  We just ran out.  Using tissues is just not the same.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 7, 2008)

I like over, but it can create quite a mess when a 2 year old gets to it. It just spins if you do under.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 7, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> But I do know my shit!



:lol:


----------



## billski (Oct 7, 2008)

*Old wive's tale?*

I heard once that hotels prefer UNDER because the roll does not move as readily and saves them paper costs.  Hmm.........


----------



## billski (Oct 7, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Okay, whole new topic.............Flushable doesn't mean they should be flushed.
> 
> Most of the things(feminine hygene products included) that say flushable, don't necessarily have good properties to break down, which can and will cause issues with "solids" build up in a septic system, and won't necessarily flow well through a sewer pipe.
> Most flushable wipes have anti-bacterial agents in them which will, in fact, harm the bacteria level in a septic system, which is not good on a drainfield.
> ...



They find alligators down there too.


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 7, 2008)

billski said:


> They find alligators down there too.


From what I hear, that is where the teenage mutant ninja turtles live too!:-o


----------



## billski (Oct 7, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> From what I hear, that is where the teenage mutant ninja turtles live too!:-o


dammit.  now everyone knows  :roll:


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 7, 2008)

billski said:


> I heard once that hotels prefer UNDER because the roll does not move as readily and saves them paper costs.  Hmm.........



Have you ever gotten one of those rolls that only allow one or two rotations and then they lock up. F-in a**holes, like two sheets is enough for anyone. :smash:


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 7, 2008)

2knees said:


> I never thought to use the toddler wipes.  we keep them on top of the toilet for the girls.
> 
> 
> i woulda went through the whole package though.  those things are rather small.
> ...



regular TP for the heavy lifting followed by a nice soothing wet wipe to finish.  nothing better for combating swamp ass.


----------



## Paul (Oct 8, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Have you ever gotten one of those rolls that only allow one or two rotations and then they lock up. F-in a**holes, like two sheets is enough for anyone. :smash:



I have a preference for three sheets, myself.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 8, 2008)

Paul said:


> I have a preference for three sheets, myself.



Are you familiar with the one sheet method?

Rip a hole in the middle (save that little piece) stick a finger through and clean yourself up with the finger. Then pull the sheet up to clean off your finger. That little piece from the middle is for cleaning out under your finger nail. :razz:


----------



## bvibert (Oct 8, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Are you familiar with the one sheet method?
> 
> Rip a hole in the middle (save that little piece) stick a finger through and clean yourself up with the finger. Then pull the sheet up to clean off your finger. That little piece from the middle is for cleaning out under your finger nail. :razz:



I think I just threw up in my mouth a little.... eeeewww....


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 8, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Are you familiar with the one sheet method?
> 
> Rip a hole in the middle (save that little piece) stick a finger through and clean yourself up with the finger. Then pull the sheet up to clean off your finger. That little piece from the middle is for cleaning out under your finger nail. :razz:



AAAAAAAHAAAAAAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Just make sure you hold your slice of pizza with the other hand. I usually get my TP sheets lined up before I drop trow in a public toilet. Ever been on the bowl and then realize you had to jam half an arm into that ridiculously large TP holder, struggling with the finger tips to spin the roll and find a perforation? Only to curse the rice paper thin shreds you are able to coax off the roll. Never Again!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paul (Oct 8, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Are you familiar with the one sheet method?
> 
> Rip a hole in the middle (save that little piece) stick a finger through and clean yourself up with the finger. Then pull the sheet up to clean off your finger. That little piece from the middle is for cleaning out under your finger nail. :razz:



Have heard that. Three sheets is my usual condition, doesn't have all that much to do with the terlet. 

Well... maybe sometimes...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 8, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Are you familiar with the one sheet method?
> 
> Rip a hole in the middle (save that little piece) stick a finger through and clean yourself up with the finger. Then pull the sheet up to clean off your finger. That little piece from the middle is for cleaning out under your finger nail. :razz:



gross...anyway one thing is for sure..no #2 is complete without reading material and there's nothing better than shitting on company time..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 8, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Are you familiar with the one sheet method?
> 
> Rip a hole in the middle (save that little piece) stick a finger through and clean yourself up with the finger. Then pull the sheet up to clean off your finger. That little piece from the middle is for cleaning out under your finger nail. :razz:



That's actually called an HMO prostate exam 

Wa-loaf, never lose your sense of humor! yer in our thoughts.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 8, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> That's actually called an HMO prostate exam
> 
> Wa-loaf, never lose your sense of humor! yer in our thoughts.



Ha, yea, feeling a little loopy today. Not enough sleep and too much caffeine.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 8, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I usually get my TP sheets lined up before I drop trow in a public toilet. Ever been on the bowl and then realize you had to jam half an arm into that ridiculously large TP holder, struggling with the finger tips to spin the roll and find a perforation?[/b]
> 
> That was the basic scenario one day about 3 years ago when I had the baby/todler wipes epiphany!  I was in the airport in Tampa. I had just dropped my daughter off at my parents house so my wife and I could attend a dental meeting in Vegas kid-free for a long weekend.  Well, the giant role of TP was jammed  and I still needed some paper product.  At that great moment of conflict where I was debating what i was going to do that I remembered that I still had the "mini dirty diaper emergency kit" in my carry on bag that was with me.  Saved by the soothing comfort of baby wipes!
> 
> ...


*

I made the mistake 1 time at my office of buying the "wrong" toilet paper when I made a supply run   Let's just say that the verbal a$$ reaming I got from the 10 "lovely" ladies that whose pay checks I sign each week was far greater than the reaming that my a$$ got from that TP that I bought *


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Oct 8, 2008)

I always put it over but if my wife loads the roll then it's usually under.  I don't fix it and I don't harass my wife about it.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 8, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I made the mistake 1 time at my office of buying the "wrong" toilet paper when I made a supply run   Let's just say that the verbal a$$ reaming I got from the 10 "lovely" ladies that whose pay checks I sign each week was far greater than the reaming that my a$$ got from that TP that I bought



My work buys the crappiest, most scratchy TP ever.  That stuff HURTS!  Now I bring my own to work.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 8, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> My work buys the crappiest, most scratchy TP ever.  That stuff HURTS!  Now I bring my own to work.



hell yeah..nothing better than shitting on company time with some soft two ply..,


----------



## hardline (Oct 8, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> My work buys the crappiest, most scratchy TP ever.  That stuff HURTS!  Now I bring my own to work.



on our job sites there paper for the guys and they there the soft stuff for us.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> hell yeah..nothing better than shitting on company time with some soft two ply..,



Only problem is that my work has 2 bathrooms.  1 is directly next to the front counter.  Very thin walls and any smells will be smelt.......The other bathroom(the private Bathroom) is located in a old portion of the building.  The building is a old 3 story house.  1st floor showroom.  2nd is the work shop/storage.  The third is just storage.  Half of the 2nd and the entire 3rd floor are unheated, as we do not spend much time there.  So this bathroom is in the unheated portion of the building.  When it is cold out, it gets very cold in that bathroom.  Ever try going when it is a 40 degree room and the cold seat hurts your backside?:wink:

If you can plan ahead we keep a small electric heater in the bathroom.  Turn it on ahead of time(30 min.) and it is not that bad.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 9, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Only problem is that my work has 2 bathrooms.  1 is directly next to the front counter.  Very thin walls and any smells will be smelt.......The other bathroom(the private Bathroom) is located in a old portion of the building.  The building is a old 3 story house.  1st floor showroom.  2nd is the work shop/storage.  The third is just storage.  Half of the 2nd and the entire 3rd floor are unheated, as we do not spend much time there.  So this bathroom is in the unheated portion of the building.  When it is cold out, it gets very cold in that bathroom.  Ever try going when it is a 40 degree room and the cold seat hurts your backside?:wink:
> 
> If you can plan ahead we keep a small electric heater in the bathroom.  Turn it on ahead of time(30 min.) and it is not that bad.



Sounds like quite the process just to take a dump...


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 9, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Sounds like quite the process just to take a dump...



It is.  Ruins the joy of going on company time.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 11, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Only problem is that my work has 2 bathrooms.  1 is directly next to the front counter.  Very thin walls and any smells will be smelt.......The other bathroom(the private Bathroom) is located in a old portion of the building.  The building is a old 3 story house.  1st floor showroom.  2nd is the work shop/storage.  The third is just storage.  Half of the 2nd and the entire 3rd floor are unheated, as we do not spend much time there.  So this bathroom is in the unheated portion of the building.  When it is cold out, it gets very cold in that bathroom.  Ever try going when it is a 40 degree room and the cold seat hurts your backside?:wink:
> 
> If you can plan ahead we keep a small electric heater in the bathroom.  Turn it on ahead of time(30 min.) and it is not that bad.



lmfao


----------



## kid3 (Oct 12, 2008)

Johnskiismore said:


> Interesting turn this has taken, Cannon



SugarLoaf!


----------



## kid3 (Oct 12, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Are you familiar with the one sheet method?
> 
> Rip a hole in the middle (save that little piece) stick a finger through and clean yourself up with the finger. Then pull the sheet up to clean off your finger. That little piece from the middle is for cleaning out under your finger nail. :razz:



Hahahahahahahah. Oh no you didn't.


----------



## kid3 (Oct 12, 2008)

Over


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 19, 2008)

bump


----------

